# Maddening slow performance just selecting photos in Grid view



## eschurr (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm just trying to select photos in the Grid view using ctrl-click or shift-click (to tag or rate multiple photos at a once) and LR is maddeningly slow. Every time i click on a photo i get a "progress circle" and the display blinks for a second. If i click on a few photos in succession too quickly LR loses the clicks and i have to reselect the photos.  This is killing me!  I would think that selecting photos in the Grid view would be one of the simplest and least resource consumption actions one could take.  It's baffling to me that its acting this way.

Here's my situation and what i've tried:

-- Using LR CC on MS Surface Book.  Windows 10, I TB drive, 16 GB memory, i7 processor.
-- RAW files are on a USB connected hard drive
-- i've generated preview files for each of the photos
-- i closed and optimized my catalog.  It helped for a few minutes, but then the same old same old
-- Catalog has 40K photos in it
-- I've read all of Victoria Brampton's (The LR Queen) performance blogs.

BTW, i've seen this behavior before on the computer i was using before i moved to this one.

Any ideas?  This is driving me crazy.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 18, 2016)

Are you using an anti virus app?  The folder containing the LR Catalog (which should be located on the primary drive unless you have a faster connection than USB2) and the Previews folder should be excluded from the anti virus app. If it is getting in the middle between LR and the files that LR needs, things can slow down greatly.
Next question:  What is the size of your C:\ drive?  LR uses lots of temporary files created in working storage.  Working storage (C:\TEMP) is created in the remaining free space on your primary drive. You need at least 100GB free at all times.


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 18, 2016)

That does sound frustrating!  I'd wonder about drivers - particularly graphics and input device (pen, trackpad, mouse, whatever).


----------



## eschurr (Nov 19, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Are you using an anti virus app?  The folder containing the LR Catalog (which should be located on the primary drive unless you have a faster connection than USB2) and the Previews folder should be excluded from the anti virus app. If it is getting in the middle between LR and the files that LR needs, things can slow down greatly.
> Next question:  What is the size of your C:\ drive?  LR uses lots of temporary files created in working storage.  Working storage (C:\TEMP) is created in the remaining free space on your primary drive. You need at least 100GB free at all times.


 
Thanks.

i'm using MS Defender for AV. I added the LR folder to the exclusion list and I'll see how that affects things

My C: drive is 1TB and i have 500 GB free

the crazy part is I saw this same behavior before on an older PC and could never figure out what was causing it, either.


----------



## clee01l (Nov 19, 2016)

eschurr said:


> Thanks.
> 
> i'm using MS Defender for AV. I added the LR folder to the exclusion list and I'll see how that affects things
> 
> ...


Victoria's suggestions could be valid too.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 23, 2016)

Thanks for your help. I'm at my wit's end!  I re-read all of Victoria's very helpful blogs and tried everything. I checked my drivers, and they are all up to date.  And pls remember i saw this kind of issue on my former PC (Dell tower, Windows 10) so i'm reluctant to believe it is something specific to my system.

Can you imagine how frustrating it is to just want to select a handful of photos but have to wait for the "spinning wheel" to go away after almost every click?  and sometimes LR drops the clicks, so i have to re-click.

I would sure love some suggestions on where i can look....


----------



## clee01l (Nov 24, 2016)

eschurr said:


> ... i saw this kind of issue on my former PC (Dell tower, Windows 10) so i'm reluctant to believe it is somber by CPUething specific to my system...I would sure love some suggestions on where i can look....


 Others running LR on a MS Surface don't report this issue.  So, I must conclude that there is some process that you run on your computers that is preventing LR from getting the resources it needs to do its job effectively.   You have ruled out MS Defender AV as the problem.   Open Task Manager and look for CPU hogs.  Run Task manager in the background to monitor.  Sort by CPU usages and watch to see which processes are spending the most time at the top. One of these will likely be your blocking app. 

In LR, go to the help sub menu item "System Info..." and copy and paste the dialog results into a reply here.


----------



## tspear (Nov 24, 2016)

Although the OP does not think the issue is MS Defender, I have noticed in my software development that MS Defender has a real impact on IO performance. 
As such, I would think it is a suspect until it is ruled out via timed tests.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 25, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Others running LR on a MS Surface don't report this issue.  So, I must conclude that there is some process that you run on your computers that is preventing LR from getting the resources it needs to do its job effectively.   You have ruled out MS Defender AV as the problem.   Open Task Manager and look for CPU hogs.  Run Task manager in the background to monitor.  Sort by CPU usages and watch to see which processes are spending the most time at the top. One of these will likely be your blocking app.
> 
> In LR, go to the help sub menu item "System Info..." and copy and paste the dialog results into a reply here.



thank you very much for your help. I've looked at the Task Manager a lot while trying to figure out what is causing the problem and all i can see is that LR is using the most memory and CPU. I close all my other apps while running LR to givei it access to the most CPU and memory possible.  The only background process that uses some cycles is my CrashPlan backup engine (BTW, this was also running on my former computer).

My LR performance issues occur even when i'm clicking on just about anything in Grid view -- trying to assign a tag, clicking on menus, etc. I love LR but this is really brutal.

here is the system info you asked for:

Lightroom version: CC 2015.7 [ 1090788 ]
License: Creative Cloud
Operating system: Windows 10
Version: 10.0
Application architecture: x64
System architecture: x64
Logical processor count: 4
Processor speed: 2.8 GHz
Built-in memory: 16310.1 MB
Real memory available to Lightroom: 16310.1 MB
Real memory used by Lightroom: 885.1 MB (5.4%)
Virtual memory used by Lightroom: 983.4 MB
Memory cache size: 0.0 MB
Maximum thread count used by Camera Raw: 4
Camera Raw SIMD optimization: SSE2,AVX,AVX2
System DPI setting: 96 DPI (high DPI mode)
Desktop composition enabled: Yes
Displays: 1) 3000x2000
Input types: Multitouch: Yes, Integrated touch: Yes, Integrated pen: Yes, External touch: No, External pen: No, Keyboard: Yes

Graphics Processor Info: 
GeForce GPU/PCIe/SSE2

Check OpenGL support: Passed
Vendor: NVIDIA Corporation
Version: 3.3.0 NVIDIA 369.36
Renderer: GeForce GPU/PCIe/SSE2
LanguageVersion: 3.30 NVIDIA via Cg compiler


Application folder: C:\Program Files\Adobe\Adobe Lightroom
Library Path: C:\Users\eric\Pictures\Lightroom\Lightroom Catalog.lrcat
Settings Folder: C:\Users\eric\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom

Installed Plugins: 
1) AdobeStock
2) Any Filter
3) Export to Photomatix Pro
4) Facebook
5) Flickr
6) HDR Efex Pro 2
7) Leica Tether Plugin
8) LR/TreeExporter
9) MapiMailer
10) Nikon Tether Plugin
11) TPG Elemental
12) TPG LR Backup

Config.lua flags: None

Adapter #1: Vendor : 10de
    Device : 134b
    Subsystem : 81414
    Revision : a2
    Video Memory : 996
Adapter #2: Vendor : 8086
    Device : 1916
    Subsystem : 141414
    Revision : 7
    Video Memory : 80
Adapter #3: Vendor : 1414
    Device : 8c
    Subsystem : 0
    Revision : 0
    Video Memory : 0
AudioDeviceIOBlockSize: 1024
AudioDeviceName: Speakers (Realtek High Definition Audio(SST))
AudioDeviceNumberOfChannels: 2
AudioDeviceSampleRate: 44100
Build: LR5x102
Direct2DEnabled: false
GL_ACCUM_ALPHA_BITS: 16
GL_ACCUM_BLUE_BITS: 16
GL_ACCUM_GREEN_BITS: 16
GL_ACCUM_RED_BITS: 16
GL_ALPHA_BITS: 0
GL_BLUE_BITS: 8
GL_DEPTH_BITS: 24
GL_GREEN_BITS: 8
GL_MAX_3D_TEXTURE_SIZE: 2048
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 16384
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_UNITS: 4
GL_MAX_VIEWPORT_DIMS: 16384,16384
GL_RED_BITS: 8
GL_RENDERER: GeForce GPU/PCIe/SSE2
GL_SHADING_LANGUAGE_VERSION: 4.50 NVIDIA
GL_STENCIL_BITS: 8
GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_VERSION: 4.5.0 NVIDIA 369.36
GPUDeviceEnabled: false
OGLEnabled: true
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_AMD_multi_draw_indirect GL_AMD_seamless_cubemap_per_texture GL_ARB_arrays_of_arrays GL_ARB_base_instance GL_ARB_bindless_texture GL_ARB_blend_func_extended GL_ARB_buffer_storage GL_ARB_clear_buffer_object GL_ARB_clear_texture GL_ARB_clip_control GL_ARB_color_buffer_float GL_ARB_compatibility GL_ARB_compressed_texture_pixel_storage GL_ARB_conservative_depth GL_ARB_compute_shader GL_ARB_compute_variable_group_size GL_ARB_conditional_render_inverted GL_ARB_copy_buffer GL_ARB_copy_image GL_ARB_cull_distance GL_ARB_debug_output GL_ARB_depth_buffer_float GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_derivative_control GL_ARB_direct_state_access GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_draw_buffers_blend GL_ARB_draw_indirect GL_ARB_draw_elements_base_vertex GL_ARB_draw_instanced GL_ARB_enhanced_layouts GL_ARB_ES2_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_1_compatibility GL_ARB_ES3_2_compatibility GL_ARB_explicit_attrib_location GL_ARB_explicit_uniform_location GL_ARB_fragment_coord_conventions GL_ARB_fragment_layer_viewport GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_framebuffer_no_attachments GL_ARB_framebuffer_object GL_ARB_framebuffer_sRGB GL_ARB_geometry_shader4 GL_ARB_get_program_binary GL_ARB_get_texture_sub_image GL_ARB_gpu_shader5 GL_ARB_gpu_shader_fp64 GL_ARB_gpu_shader_int64 GL_ARB_half_float_pixel GL_ARB_half_float_vertex GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_indirect_parameters GL_ARB_instanced_arrays GL_ARB_internalformat_query GL_ARB_internalformat_query2 GL_ARB_invalidate_subdata GL_ARB_map_buffer_alignment GL_ARB_map_buffer_range GL_ARB_multi_bind GL_ARB_multi_draw_indirect GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_occlusion_query2 GL_ARB_parallel_shader_compile GL_ARB_pipeline_statistics_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_program_interface_query GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_query_buffer_object GL_ARB_robust_buffer_access_behavior GL_ARB_robustness GL_ARB_sample_shading GL_ARB_sampler_objects GL_ARB_seamless_cube_map GL_ARB_seamless_cubemap_per_texture GL_ARB_separate_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counter_ops GL_ARB_shader_atomic_counters GL_ARB_shader_ballot GL_ARB_shader_bit_encoding GL_ARB_shader_clock GL_ARB_shader_draw_parameters GL_ARB_shader_group_vote GL_ARB_shader_image_load_store GL_ARB_shader_image_size GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shader_precision GL_ARB_shader_storage_buffer_object GL_ARB_shader_subroutine GL_ARB_shader_texture_image_samples GL_ARB_shader_texture_lod GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shading_language_420pack GL_ARB_shading_language_include GL_ARB_shading_language_packing GL_ARB_shadow GL_ARB_sparse_buffer GL_ARB_sparse_texture GL_ARB_stencil_texturing GL_ARB_sync GL_ARB_tessellation_shader GL_ARB_texture_barrier GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object GL_ARB_texture_buffer_object_rgb32 GL_ARB_texture_buffer_range GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_compression_bptc GL_ARB_texture_compression_rgtc GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_cube_map_array GL_ARB_texture_env_add GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_ARB_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_gather GL_ARB_texture_mirror_clamp_to_edge GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_ARB_texture_multisample GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_query_levels GL_ARB_texture_query_lod GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_texture_rg GL_ARB_texture_rgb10_a2ui GL_ARB_texture_stencil8 GL_ARB_texture_storage GL_ARB_texture_storage_multisample GL_ARB_texture_swizzle GL_ARB_texture_view GL_ARB_timer_query GL_ARB_transform_feedback2 GL_ARB_transform_feedback3 GL_ARB_transform_feedback_instanced GL_ARB_transform_feedback_overflow_query GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_uniform_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_array_object GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_ARB_vertex_attrib_binding GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_vertex_type_10f_11f_11f_rev GL_ARB_vertex_type_2_10_10_10_rev GL_ARB_viewport_array GL_ARB_window_pos GL_ATI_draw_buffers GL_ATI_texture_float GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_S3_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_env_add GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_bindable_uniform GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_Cg_shader GL_EXT_depth_bounds_test GL_EXT_direct_state_access GL_EXT_draw_buffers2 GL_EXT_draw_instanced GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_framebuffer_blit GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample GL_EXTX_framebuffer_mixed_formats GL_EXT_framebuffer_multisample_blit_scaled GL_EXT_framebuffer_object GL_EXT_framebuffer_sRGB GL_EXT_geometry_shader4 GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_gpu_shader4 GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_float GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_polygon_offset_clamp GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_shader_objects GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shader_image_load_formatted GL_EXT_shader_image_load_store GL_EXT_shader_integer_mix GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_array GL_EXT_texture_buffer_object GL_EXT_texture_compression_dxt1 GL_EXT_texture_compression_latc GL_EXT_texture_compression_rgtc GL_EXT_texture_compression_s3tc GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_integer GL_EXT_texture_lod GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_shared_exponent GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_texture_sRGB_decode GL_EXT_texture_storage GL_EXT_texture_swizzle GL_EXT_timer_query GL_EXT_transform_feedback2 GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_EXT_vertex_attrib_64bit GL_EXT_import_sync_object GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_KHR_context_flush_control GL_KHR_debug GL_KHR_no_error GL_KHR_robust_buffer_access_behavior GL_KHR_robustness GL_KTX_buffer_region GL_NV_bindless_multi_draw_indirect GL_NV_bindless_multi_draw_indirect_count GL_NV_bindless_texture GL_NV_blend_equation_advanced GL_NV_blend_equation_advanced_coherent GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_command_list GL_NV_compute_program5 GL_NV_conditional_render GL_NV_copy_depth_to_color GL_NV_copy_image GL_NV_depth_buffer_float GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_draw_texture GL_NV_draw_vulkan_image GL_NV_ES1_1_compatibility GL_NV_ES3_1_compatibility GL_NV_explicit_multisample GL_NV_fence GL_NV_float_buffer GL_NV_fog_distance GL_NV_fragment_program GL_NV_fragment_program_option GL_NV_fragment_program2 GL_NV_framebuffer_multisample_coverage GL_NV_geometry_shader4 GL_NV_gpu_program4 GL_NV_internalformat_sample_query GL_NV_gpu_program4_1 GL_NV_gpu_program5 GL_NV_gpu_program5_mem_extended GL_NV_gpu_program_fp64 GL_NV_gpu_shader5 GL_NV_half_float GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_multisample_coverage GL_NV_multisample_filter_hint GL_NV_occlusion_query GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object GL_NV_parameter_buffer_object2 GL_NV_path_rendering GL_NV_pixel_data_range GL_NV_point_sprite GL_NV_primitive_restart GL_NV_register_combiners GL_NV_register_combiners2 GL_NV_shader_atomic_counters GL_NV_shader_atomic_float GL_NV_shader_atomic_int64 GL_NV_shader_buffer_load GL_NV_shader_storage_buffer_object GL_NV_texgen_reflection GL_NV_texture_barrier GL_NV_texture_compression_vtc GL_NV_texture_env_combine4 GL_NV_texture_multisample GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texture_shader GL_NV_texture_shader2 GL_NV_texture_shader3 GL_NV_transform_feedback GL_NV_transform_feedback2 GL_NV_uniform_buffer_unified_memory GL_NV_vertex_array_range GL_NV_vertex_array_range2 GL_NV_vertex_attrib_integer_64bit GL_NV_vertex_buffer_unified_memory GL_NV_vertex_program GL_NV_vertex_program1_1 GL_NV_vertex_program2 GL_NV_vertex_program2_option GL_NV_vertex_program3 GL_NVX_conditional_render GL_NVX_gpu_memory_info GL_NVX_multigpu_info GL_NVX_nvenc_interop GL_NV_shader_thread_group GL_NV_shader_thread_shuffle GL_KHR_blend_equation_advanced GL_KHR_blend_equation_advanced_coherent GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SGIX_depth_texture GL_SGIX_shadow GL_SUN_slice_accum GL_WIN_swap_hint WGL_EXT_swap_control


----------



## clee01l (Nov 25, 2016)

Try these tests one at a time to see if it makes a difference:

Turn off GPU processor in LR preferences.
exit MS Defender


----------



## LRList001 (Nov 26, 2016)

eschurr said:


> I'm just trying to select photos in the Grid view using ctrl-click or shift-click (to tag or rate multiple photos at a once) and LR is maddeningly slow. Every time i click on a photo i get a "progress circle" and the display blinks for a second. If i click on a few photos in succession too quickly LR loses the clicks and i have to reselect the photos.  This is killing me!  I would think that selecting photos in the Grid view would be one of the simplest and least resource consumption actions one could take.  It's baffling to me that its acting this way.
> 
> Here's my situation and what i've tried:
> 
> ...



Can I ask a silly question?  I don't see how it can be possible with what you are doing, but is there any chance you are applying some kind of edit?  For me, when LR has been abominably slow it is user error, I have inadvertently selected a bunch of images and am issuing commands that affect them all.  Modern hardware is so fast that although it struggles to keep up it is only abominable, not unusable.  Then I discover my mistake and decent performance returns.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 26, 2016)

thanks. I tried both, independently, and see no discernible difference.

I also added the lightroom.exe to MS Defender as a process exclusion. No difference.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 26, 2016)

LRList001 said:


> Can I ask a silly question?  I don't see how it can be possible with what you are doing, but is there any chance you are applying some kind of edit?  For me, when LR has been abominably slow it is user error, I have inadvertently selected a bunch of images and am issuing commands that affect them all.  Modern hardware is so fast that although it struggles to keep up it is only abominable, not unusable.  Then I discover my mistake and decent performance returns.


I appreciate the spirit of the question, and i wish it was as simple as user error. I know LR pretty well; i'm not applying any edits or make any changes. I'm only selecting photos (for the purpose of subsequently making some edits or changes, most commonly applying tags).  It is the act of selecting the photos that is slow -- when i click on a photo, LR will often pause, the title bar will say "not responding," and I get the spinning wheel.  A few seconds later it will "come back" and register the mouse click (I.e., select the photo). If i shift-click or cntrl-click on other photos it sometimes registers the clicks right away, sometimes it pauses and i get the spinning wheel and it loses the clicks, and sometimes I get the spinning wheel and after it "comes back" it registers the clicks. This is why i'm so baffled -- I would thing that selecting photos is one of the least resource-intensive operation you can perform and it should happen almost instantly.


----------



## LRList001 (Nov 26, 2016)

eschurr said:


> I appreciate the spirit of the question, and i wish it was as simple as user error. I know LR pretty well; i'm not applying any edits or make any changes. I'm only selecting photos (for the purpose of subsequently making some edits or changes, most commonly applying tags).  It is the act of selecting the photos that is slow -- when i click on a photo, LR will often pause, the title bar will say "not responding," and I get the spinning wheel.  A few seconds later it will "come back" and register the mouse click (I.e., select the photo). If i shift-click or cntrl-click on other photos it sometimes registers the clicks right away, sometimes it pauses and i get the spinning wheel and it loses the clicks, and sometimes I get the spinning wheel and after it "comes back" it registers the clicks. This is why i'm so baffled -- I would thing that selecting photos is one of the least resource-intensive operation you can perform and it should happen almost instantly.



Can you run three tests:
1/  In windows explorer view, icons set to 'extra large', select files as if you are in LR.
2/  Copy say 100 files from USB to C drive.  Load into your main LR catalog.  Disconnect the USB drive and any other hardware you can do without.  How well does LR select those 100?  Can you try a different mouse?
3/  Go to the event log and look for errors and warnings

What happens/is there anything in the event log that might be relevant?


----------



## Diederick van der Snoek (Nov 27, 2016)

I just experienced a similar very, very slow performance and incorrect behaviour in various parts of LR. E.g. when hovering over photo's on the filmstrip the pop up shows some info, moving the mouse to the next photo the *same data* shows up; opening a dialog box shows only the title bar and the border, not the actual dialog; dropping photo's in a book show only when moving over the location with the mouse and a lot more.
This may be a _very different issue_, but I can pinpoint it to a catalog issue, so it may be useful to see if it happens as well on a older backup of the catalog database (when the problems were not there yet).

My scenario: reading thru the performance tips of Victoria I found one item useful to me, removing the history of modifications (for older photo's). I did that for a lot photo's (select all on a series of folders and removing thru Develop -> Clear History). Thereafter the performance issue started. After checking Windows drivers, load, etc., I decided to revert back to a backup of the catalog (before Clear History). That solved the issue.

So it seems that the major update to the catalog (it dropped in size from 1.2 GB to 0.8 GB) left it in an incorrect state, causing strange effects in the GUI. The relation between catalog issue and GUI is not immediately obvious...


----------



## LRList001 (Nov 27, 2016)

Diederick van der Snoek said:


> I just experienced a similar very, very slow performance and incorrect behaviour in various parts of LR. E.g. when hovering over photo's on the filmstrip the pop up shows some info, moving the mouse to the next photo the *same data* shows up; opening a dialog box shows only the title bar and the border, not the actual dialog; dropping photo's in a book show only when moving over the location with the mouse and a lot more.
> This may be a _very different issue_, but I can pinpoint it to a catalog issue, so it may be useful to see if it happens as well on a older backup of the catalog database (when the problems were not there yet).
> 
> My scenario: reading thru the performance tips of Victoria I found one item useful to me, removing the history of modifications (for older photo's). I did that for a lot photo's (select all on a series of folders and removing thru Develop -> Clear History). Thereafter the performance issue started. After checking Windows drivers, load, etc., I decided to revert back to a backup of the catalog (before Clear History). That solved the issue.
> ...



Depending on the outcome of steps 1-3 that I have suggested, the next two might be:
4/  Create a new catalog and drop those 100 on the C drive into it (ideally with no presets enabled)
5/  Using the new catalog, add a few hundred from the USB drive.

These steps will hopefully work out if it is a LR problem or an OS problem.  I have assumed that there are no sidecars, ie a clean (no edits) catalog ensues.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 28, 2016)

Diederick van der Snoek said:


> I just experienced a similar very, very slow performance and incorrect behaviour in various parts of LR. E.g. when hovering over photo's on the filmstrip the pop up shows some info, moving the mouse to the next photo the *same data* shows up; opening a dialog box shows only the title bar and the border, not the actual dialog; dropping photo's in a book show only when moving over the location with the mouse and a lot more.
> This may be a _very different issue_, but I can pinpoint it to a catalog issue, so it may be useful to see if it happens as well on a older backup of the catalog database (when the problems were not there yet).
> 
> My scenario: reading thru the performance tips of Victoria I found one item useful to me, removing the history of modifications (for older photo's). I did that for a lot photo's (select all on a series of folders and removing thru Develop -> Clear History). Thereafter the performance issue started. After checking Windows drivers, load, etc., I decided to revert back to a backup of the catalog (before Clear History). That solved the issue.
> ...


 thanks. i wonder if there is an issue with my catalog, too, but i don't know how to identify if so


----------



## eschurr (Nov 28, 2016)

LRList001 said:


> Can you run three tests:
> 1/  In windows explorer view, icons set to 'extra large', select files as if you are in LR.
> 2/  Copy say 100 files from USB to C drive.  Load into your main LR catalog.  Disconnect the USB drive and any other hardware you can do without.  How well does LR select those 100?  Can you try a different mouse?
> 3/  Go to the event log and look for errors and warnings
> ...



thank you for your help.

in test 1, selecting files happens quickly and without issue.
in test 2, selecting files happens with the same issues i saw before.
for test 3, pls specifiy which event log you are referring to and how i should find it


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Nov 28, 2016)

eschurr said:


> thanks. i wonder if there is an issue with my catalog, too, but i don't know how to identify if so


Try creating a new catalog (File menu > New Catalog) and importing a bunch of photos (set to Add at the top of the import dialog) and see if you see the same issues in this temporary test catalog. That might be a good clue.

Have you tried the standard troubleshooting steps too?  Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## LRList001 (Nov 28, 2016)

eschurr said:


> thank you for your help.
> 
> in test 1, selecting files happens quickly and without issue.
> in test 2, selecting files happens with the same issues i saw before.
> for test 3, pls specifiy which event log you are referring to and how i should find it



Victoria's suggestions should be followed.

Re 3/, I am referring to the Windows event manager.  Go the file manager, in the left-hand column, right-click on "This PC" and select "Manage".  You will be prompted for an admin account, do so.  After a pause, you will get the 'computer management' window.  Under 'system tools' expand 'event viewer' expand 'Windows logs' and select 'System'.  Wait a moment and it will populate.  To the right you can 'filter current log...'.  Do so, checking 'critical', 'error' and 'warning', OK.  See what you see.  You can click the column headings to re-order the list.  Some 'Error' errors are normal to W10, so don't automatically worry if you have them.  If you don't understand what it has to say, don't bother with it.  Look for entries you can have a go at understanding, a problem with the USB drive will show up with likely error messages.

From your answer to 2/ you possibly have a corrupt catalog.  See my response at #16.

Drop those 100 or so on the C: drive into a new LR catalog.  What happens?


----------



## eschurr (Nov 29, 2016)

thank you all for your help.  i appreciate it, and i'm going to do as  you suggest. i'm a bit delayed because i had emergency eye surgery a few days ago for a detached retina! i'm limited to what i can do on my computer for a bit. So i wanted you to know that i'm not ignoring your ideas, i just need a little time before i can get to them.

i'll be back!


----------



## clee01l (Nov 29, 2016)

eschurr said:


> i'll be back!


We'll be here.


----------



## tspear (Nov 29, 2016)

eschurr said:


> thank you all for your help.  i appreciate it, and i'm going to do as  you suggest. i'm a bit delayed because i had emergency eye surgery a few days ago for a detached retina! i'm limited to what i can do on my computer for a bit. So i wanted you to know that i'm not ignoring your ideas, i just need a little time before i can get to them.
> 
> i'll be back!



May your recovery go smoothly.


----------



## LRList001 (Nov 29, 2016)

eschurr said:


> thank you all for your help.  i appreciate it, and i'm going to do as  you suggest. i'm a bit delayed because i had emergency eye surgery a few days ago for a detached retina! i'm limited to what i can do on my computer for a bit. So i wanted you to know that i'm not ignoring your ideas, i just need a little time before i can get to them.
> 
> i'll be back!



Recovering from a detached retina is priority 1.  All the best with that.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 29, 2016)

thank you all for your well wishes and for your help.  the retina is healing, but i have a long way to go.  Anyway, you guys are really great. I very much appreciate the detailed guidance.

I did a bunch of stuff that you asked me to do:

1. i created a new catalog and loaded in a few hundred files from my C: drive (the same ones i previously loaded into my original catalog as you requested). I had the same "slow select" problem!  I was kind of hoping that i wouldn't so we could determine that the issue was with the catalog, but it looks like it isn't.  That's both good news (catalog ok!) and bad news (where's the problem?)
2. I clicked on a bunch of the same images in Windows Explorer and checked the event log. No errors or warnings with today's date.
3. I opened my original catalog and clicked on a bunch of images in LR and checked the Windows event log. No errors or warnings with today's date.
4. i believe i followed Victoria's standard trouble shooting steps, but i just tried again and can't get to the website. I think it's undergoing some security maintenance...i'll check later.
5. I do see some Errors in the Event log for WindowsUpdateClient for many days staring 10/30/16 up to as recently as yesterday's date about various failures in updating Windows drivers, one of them being the NVIDIA driver.  that certainly is suspicious.  But if i go to Device Manager and tell it to update the driver for NVIDIA it says it's up to date.  ??


----------



## eschurr (Nov 18, 2016)

I'm just trying to select photos in the Grid view using ctrl-click or shift-click (to tag or rate multiple photos at a once) and LR is maddeningly slow. Every time i click on a photo i get a "progress circle" and the display blinks for a second. If i click on a few photos in succession too quickly LR loses the clicks and i have to reselect the photos.  This is killing me!  I would think that selecting photos in the Grid view would be one of the simplest and least resource consumption actions one could take.  It's baffling to me that its acting this way.

Here's my situation and what i've tried:

-- Using LR CC on MS Surface Book.  Windows 10, I TB drive, 16 GB memory, i7 processor.
-- RAW files are on a USB connected hard drive
-- i've generated preview files for each of the photos
-- i closed and optimized my catalog.  It helped for a few minutes, but then the same old same old
-- Catalog has 40K photos in it
-- I've read all of Victoria Brampton's (The LR Queen) performance blogs.

BTW, i've seen this behavior before on the computer i was using before i moved to this one.

Any ideas?  This is driving me crazy.


----------



## eschurr (Nov 30, 2016)

Here's something i just noticed that you might find interesting.

Let's say i cntrl-click on a photo in Grid view. LR selects the photo.
Then i cntrl-click on another photo, and LR seems to do nothing for a few seconds, and during this time I move my mouse above another photo (but i do NOT click)
When LR "wakes back up" the photo it will select is wherever my mouse is hovering, not over the original second photo i clicked on.

Does that mean anything to you?


----------



## tspear (Nov 30, 2016)

That programmatically, when Adobe processes the mouse click event they are using the current mouse pointer position versus the position at the time the control-click was made.
Beyond that, shrug maybe.
What is the CPU, Disk, and Memory performance numbers while this is going on? (I am thinking there maybe a possible driver/hardware conflict or issue causing the mouse delay)


----------



## eschurr (Dec 1, 2016)

Again, thanks for your help.  

i spent four hours (!) on the phone yesterday with Microsoft Surface Support.  We discovered that my Windows Update process wasn't working properly and many of my drivers weren't updating. We reinstalled Windows.  I'll say that my LR performance is better, but that dang mouse-clicking lag is still there. He's an interesting observation about it:  LR responds promptly on the FIRST click.  It is very slow (and often misses) the second and perhaps third clicks, and then it is zippy and responsive on every click after that.  That's better, but it's still frustrating.

when i run LR, i usually have everything else closed. I use Smart Previews and 1:1 previews.


----------



## LRList001 (Dec 1, 2016)

eschurr said:


> thank you all for your well wishes and for your help.  the retina is healing, but i have a long way to go.  Anyway, you guys are really great. I very much appreciate the detailed guidance.
> 
> I did a bunch of stuff that you asked me to do:
> 
> ...



I'm running out of ideas.  I had high hopes that a new catalog was going to fix it, but no.  So, a couple of suggestions:

1/  Can you create a new user account in Windows, create yet another new catalog and load some raw images into it.  On import, make sure you do not run any presets (or in develop choose 'reset' for all of them)
2/  Can you save an XMP for one of your slow images and post it's contents here as a text file, see if anyone can spot anything unusual in it.

Have you said what your usual raw image format is?  Is it possible it has some odd compression that is causing weird behaviour?


----------



## eschurr (Dec 1, 2016)

thanks. I'll try to give #1 a try, but it will take a little effort. 

ALL of my images are "slow" images, so i could send you the XMP for any of them!  I'm a Nikon guy, so my RAW image format is NEF, but i convert to DNG on import. BTW, the images i take on my Samsung Galaxy are JPEGS and they are "slow" too.

crazy, eh? I'm jealous of folk who can just click-click and zip thru their catalogs! I have to click...wait a few secs...click...then click, click, click.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 2, 2016)

i continue to believe this is a LR issue.  when i move around LR, changing views, selecting files, selecting menus, and such, LR will often say "Not responding," and display the dreaded spinning wheel. At times it will "blink away," maybe more than once.  I've been watching my perf monitor and generally the CPU is at 20-60% consumed and memory is no more than 75% consumed.  LR is the #1 consumer of both CPU (typically 15-30%) and memory (typically 1-2GB).  Remember, this is during simple tasks like scrolling the grid display and clicking photos, not during compute-intensive tasks like the Develop module.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 3, 2016)

eschurr said:


> i continue to believe this is a LR issue. when i move around LR, changing views, selecting files, selecting menus, and such, LR will often say "Not responding," and display the dreaded spinning wheel


Considering that your situation is unique among Windows users and no other reports, suggests strongly that the situation is unique to your setup and your workflow.  That you have managed to reproduce it on two different Windows PC's suggests even more strongly that it is related to the Apps that you have running alongside LR and/or hardware that you have/had attached.  Shut down the Surface Pro. Unplug everything attached to the Surface pro.  Uninstall all LR Plugins.  Shut down the Surface Pro again and restart in Safe mode.  Use only the touch screen or the touch pad.  Don't use a bluetooth or wired mouse.  Create a new empty catalog and import a few images found on your C:\ drive.  Let us know if that makes any difference in performance. Rerun {Help}{System Info} and copy & paste that new information in your reply.


----------



## LRList001 (Dec 3, 2016)

eschurr said:


> thanks. I'll try to give #1 a try, but it will take a little effort.
> 
> ALL of my images are "slow" images, so i could send you the XMP for any of them!  I'm a Nikon guy, so my RAW image format is NEF, but i convert to DNG on import. BTW, the images i take on my Samsung Galaxy are JPEGS and they are "slow" too.
> 
> crazy, eh? I'm jealous of folk who can just click-click and zip thru their catalogs! I have to click...wait a few secs...click...then click, click, click.



NEFs for which Nikon (in Mpixels)?
Clicking around LR in library view isn't consuming significant resources for me at all, sure LR does do some stuff, and it goes on doing it for a few seconds after I stop clicking around, but it is next to nothing.  I'll try some images that I haven't looked at in a while (ie, no cache).  I'm in grid view, with about 20 images on screen.  Clicking around caused an immediate select on the 1st & 2nd, there was a slight pause and then a catch up, such that 3 and 4 selected together and then it followed my 'add to selection' clicks to as many as I cared to add to the selection, no hint of a delay.  The machine is under no load at all.  OK I am on 5.7, but has this changed at all between versions?

You can post the contents of an XMP by opening it in Notepad, select all, copy and then paste into a thread here.  To make it open in notepad, add ".txt" the the end of the file name.  Windows will query changing the file type, just go ahead and do it.

Reading your post again, do I understand that you are down to similar behaviour to what I have just described apart from the one delay (now you have updated drivers etc.)?  If so, it could be that you are seeing normal LR behaviour, I too saw a slight pause between the 2nd and 3rd select, maybe LR is checking something that needs a timeout.  Disconnect the network, maybe LR is on the internet for something? OK, for me that pause was trivial, but there was a pause, no doubt about it.

How long was it for you?  Really (not, "it felt like it took for ever").

Does the delay happen again on another select session, or is it a once off per LR start?

Ca you try some original raw (NEF) files?  Some DNGs are less compatible than others.  Some won't open at all in some programs.  You might have a faulty DNG converter.  If you do, that will cause LR real woes, anything might happen.  Actually, thinking about it, please could you specify your exact work-flow starting with which Nikon, which raw format, which DNG converter, exact version please.  Doesn't LR check the hash of DNGs?  If so, it will have to load them up to do this, much more effort than just the thumbnail of the Nikon raw?

Incidentally, why change to DNG?  LR works well with Nikon's raw (NEF) format.  (Maybe you had better not answer that in this thread, I know there has been discussion about it elsewhere.)


----------



## Victoria Bampton (Dec 4, 2016)

Hi Eric

Just try the troubleshooting steps, to rule them out if nothing else. The website's back up now. Standard Lightroom Troubleshooting Steps | The Lightroom Queen


----------



## eschurr (Dec 5, 2016)

clee01l said:


> Considering that your situation is unique among Windows users and no other reports, suggests strongly that the situation is unique to your setup and your workflow.  That you have managed to reproduce it on two different Windows PC's suggests even more strongly that it is related to the Apps that you have running alongside LR and/or hardware that you have/had attached.  Shut down the Surface Pro. Unplug everything attached to the Surface pro.  Uninstall all LR Plugins.  Shut down the Surface Pro again and restart in Safe mode.  Use only the touch screen or the touch pad.  Don't use a bluetooth or wired mouse.  Create a new empty catalog and import a few images found on your C:\ drive.  Let us know if that makes any difference in performance. Rerun {Help}{System Info} and copy & paste that new information in your reply.



I must agree your logic is solid and I agree with your conclusions.

I'll do as you suggest, but first can you tell me if "uninstalling" the plugins are the same as "disabling" them? If the LR plug in manager all i see is "disable."    Also, i assume it will be simple for me to renable or reinstall and not lose any settings?

thanks again for your help.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 6, 2016)

eschurr said:


> I must agree your logic is solid and I agree with your conclusions.
> 
> I'll do as you suggest, but first can you tell me if "uninstalling" the plugins are the same as "disabling" them? If the LR plug in manager all i see is "disable."    Also, i assume it will be simple for me to renable or reinstall and not lose any settings?
> 
> thanks again for your help.


At the bottom of the left panel of the LR Plugin Manager is a {Remove} button.


----------



## eschurr (Dec 6, 2016)

clee01l said:


> At the bottom of the left panel of the LR Plugin Manager is a {Remove} button.


 Got it. Duh on me.  If i remove plug ins that I want to reinstall, will removing them undo any settings i have for them?  would it be sufficient to just disable them?


----------



## clee01l (Dec 6, 2016)

You can try disabling first but if there is no difference when in Safe mode. Then uninstalling might be the next step.  What I am trying to find out if if there is a (one) plugin that is the cause of your slowness.   Of particular interest are:

8) LR/TreeExporter
9) MapiMailer
11) TPG Elemental
12) TPG LR Backup
So you might start with those 4


----------



## remo nonaz (Feb 9, 2017)

Is this thread still being followed? I have experienced similar problems and am trying to work them out. 

In my case, Lr functions quite well normally, but whenever I use the book module, after about ten minutes Lr slows dramatically. This is most noticed in the way Lr paints the various command boxes, such as creating a custom page format in the book module. The performance of the other Lr modules also slows. I've also discovered that other commands in Windows also become very slow once this condition has begun. And here is a really strange behavior - if lr is stuck on one of the command boxes that won't fill out properly, clicking on the 'new' button of the snipping tool (opened earlier) immediately causes the stuck command box to fully populate. A re-start of Lr does not clear the problem but a re-boot of the system does. 

My system is quite robust. I have a 3770 Core  i 7 CPU, 16GB of RAM and a 120GB SSD dedicated just to Lr, Photoshop and other temporary files. The C drive is a second SSD. I'm running an up to date version of Windows 10 and Lr is running the 2015.8 version. Any ideas?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 9, 2017)

remo nonaz said:


> Is this thread still being followed? I have experienced similar problems and am trying to work them out.
> 
> In my case, Lr functions quite well normally, but whenever I use the book module, after about ten minutes Lr slows dramatically. This is most noticed in the way Lr paints the various command boxes, such as creating a custom page format in the book module. The performance of the other Lr modules also slows. I've also discovered that other commands in Windows also become very slow once this condition has begun. And here is a really strange behavior - if lr is stuck on one of the command boxes that won't fill out properly, clicking on the 'new' button of the snipping tool (opened earlier) immediately causes the stuck command box to fully populate. A re-start of Lr does not clear the problem but a re-boot of the system does.
> 
> My system is quite robust. I have a 3770 Core  i 7 CPU, 16GB of RAM and a 120GB SSD dedicated just to Lr, Photoshop and other temporary files. The C drive is a second SSD. I'm running an up to date version of Windows 10 and Lr is running the 2015.8 version. Any ideas?


Welcome to the forum,  Older threads don't always get picked up whenever there a a late follow up But this is noticed,  Your issue might be a little different in that you see this slowness in the book module. 

Did you try any of the recommendation in the above replies?    Rebooting the system suggests that there is a memory leak that might not be LR related.  When this next happens, Open the task Manager and see what processes are consuming all of your CPU cycles.   

Also you might check on free space.  I suspect the Book module uses lots of Free space for temporary files.  If that is on the 120GB SSD, then you make be choking because there is not more free space.   I like to keep at least 100GB of free space just for temporary files.   Even half of that 120GB SSD might not be enough.


----------



## remo nonaz (Feb 10, 2017)

Cletus:

I think I have my issues fixed. As a little background, the 120GB SSD is essentially empty and even on a really busy day does not get remotely close to full, so I don't think I have any storage issues. It seems that my problem was related to my anti virus applications, and as of right now, Lr is running like a champ, even with the book module. As this post is old how would you advise that I post the solution?


----------



## clee01l (Feb 10, 2017)

remo nonaz said:


> Cletus:
> 
> I think I have my issues fixed. As a little background, the 120GB SSD is essentially empty and even on a really busy day does not get remotely close to full, so I don't think I have any storage issues. It seems that my problem was related to my anti virus applications, and as of right now, Lr is running like a champ, even with the book module. As this post is old how would you advise that I post the solution?


This last reply of yours should suffice.  Rarely do we mark an issue "RESOLVED"   That virus scanner would have been an avenue that I would have pursued eventually after looking through the space issues.
Generally for LR it is a good practice to exclude your LR catalog file, Preview folders and your master image files from your antivirus process. Image files should get scanned at import and never touched (or need to be touched) by any app other than LR.  The same is true with the catalog file and the Previews folder.  The previews folder is always changing but it is only LR that does the changing.  The catalog file if touched by malware would probably get corrupted by the malware and never again function as a catalog.  So it is considered safe from malware.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 10, 2017)

clee01l said:


> This last reply of yours should suffice.  Rarely do we mark an issue "RESOLVED"   That virus scanner would have been an avenue that I would have pursued eventually after looking through the space issues.
> Generally for LR it is a good practice to exclude your LR catalog file, Preview folders and your master image files from your antivirus process. Image files should get scanned at import and never touched (or need to be touched) by any app other than LR.  The same is true with the catalog file and the Previews folder.  The previews folder is always changing but it is only LR that does the changing.  The catalog file if touched by malware would probably get corrupted by the malware and never again function as a catalog.  So it is considered safe from malware.


Assuming someone is using RAW files, then the only way to use a RAW file as a malware vector is to corrupt Lightroom (or other RAW editor) itself.  Generally speaking, a corrupted RAW file would have to be downloaded from a website or emailed to you.  I have never heard of hackers corrupting a camera to insert malware into a RAW file.  Besides, these days the "revenue model of choice" for hackers is ransomware.  They encrypt all your files, and you have to pay to get them decrypted. 

Phil


----------



## LRList001 (Feb 11, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Assuming someone is using RAW files, then the only way to use a RAW file as a malware vector is to corrupt Lightroom (or other RAW editor) itself.  Generally speaking, a corrupted RAW file would have to be downloaded from a website or emailed to you.  I have never heard of hackers corrupting a camera to insert malware into a RAW file.  Besides, these days the "revenue model of choice" for hackers is ransomware.  They encrypt all your files, and you have to pay to get them decrypted.
> 
> Phil



The snag to this reply is that there are various parts to a raw file, for example the jpeg thumbnail, and that gets read by the OS, so the range of programs that might be corrupted is wider than just the raw editors.


----------



## PhilBurton (Feb 11, 2017)

Effective malware that uses corrupted content files also requires a corrupted "reader" program.  E.g. a corrupted PDF may be able to work only with selected "reader" programs that have specific bugs, such as "memory overflow," to use a truly geeky term.  Other "reader" programs without the flaw, in exactly the right locations, won't be affected.

But the other part is that the content file must be corrupted by a hacker and then somehow downloaded onto the target system.  How is a hacker supposed to corrupt a RAW file, even with an embedded JPG and with embedded metadata, that is created by your camera and then downloaded directly to your system?

However, it is theoretically possible for a hacker to infect photo files, of any format, that are stored in cloud storage, and then downloaded for use on a person's system.  Theoretical, because I haven't seen any reports of such attacks.

Phil Burton


----------



## LRList001 (Feb 12, 2017)

PhilBurton said:


> Effective malware that uses corrupted content files also requires a corrupted "reader" program.  E.g. a corrupted PDF may be able to work only with selected "reader" programs that have specific bugs, such as "memory overflow," to use a truly geeky term.  Other "reader" programs without the flaw, in exactly the right locations, won't be affected.
> 
> Phil Burton



Unfortunately the 'reader' program does not need to be corrupted.  It needs to react to commands, or possibly run an executable, including macros.  As I put in my previous post, the operating system is one of the reader programs (eg, of the thumbnail) and the OS has opportunities to start new programs as well as execute commands, such as deleting files.  It is what an OS is for.  However, I do agree that a raw file out of camera is most unlikely to be infected in this way.  Not impossible (think corrupted firmware update), but remote.

If it is of interest, have a look at EICAR test file - Wikipedia.  Note how the active code is shorter than the message it displays.  That short text string is a (benign) piece of malware.


----------



## Laug (Dec 9, 2018)

This is an old thread but I was having the exact same problem for months. Namely, Lightroom would freeze for several seconds ('wait' cursor, Not Responding) when ever selecting multiple images with Shift or Ctrl, and again when selecting a single image after having selected multiple images.

The following did NOT work:
- creating a new catalog
- removing plugins, scripts, presets, etc
- deleting the Lightroom preferences file

The following DID work:
- creating a new Windows profile from scratch
- deleting the C:\Users\[UserName]\AppData\Roaming\Adobe\Lightroom folder

So clearly a setting in that folder somewhere was the cause of the issue but I was not able to determine what specifically it was through gradually deleting various items one by one. Note that when I say 'delete', you should actually move or rename the folder to keep the underlying data. You may need to reinstall your presets, scripts, plugins, etc. after doing this.

Lightroom version is the latest as of 9 Dec 2018: Lightroom Classic 8.0


----------



## jimgpub (Sep 2, 2019)

9 years later, I was finding the very same problem as the original poster with the latest version of Lightroom Classic (v8.3.1). What made all the difference in the world with regard to speeding up the shift and ctrl click selection (and things like ctrl-k for keywording) in grid view was to collapse the Metadata panel. After doing that, all operations were snappy.  Your mileage may vary.

Good argument for turning on Solo mode on the rightmost panel.


----------



## NykO18 (Jan 17, 2020)

I know this is an old thread, but I had this problem for... so... many... years. It almost made me give up on Lightroom entirely. Thankfully, jimgpub's solution above works effortlessly. Simply collapsing the "Metadata" right panel fixed everything. That is beyond stupid, but it works. I specifically made an account on this website to say this. Thanks!


----------

